# Running a 500w invertor through the 12v leisure battery



## misty1 (May 1, 2005)

JUst back from France and had intended on using my 500w inverter to power up me 15" tele and a free to air box. However, on trialing the connection prior to leaving found that the inverter kept on tripping thus no tele. My other 150w inverter did the same, so got round the problem by using an old battery to connect up the 500w inverter using the crocodile clips. Watched televison by this means for the 15 days that we were away on aires. 

Not the ideal solution but the wife got to watch her soaps etc.

To get to the point, what might be the problem? The leisure battery is quite good a holding its charge and displayed 13.5-13.7v on reaching each days destination around 100miles or so. Could it be the thin wiring that connects the inverter to the 12v output?

Any thoughts. Apologies if this problem has been done to death but just want to get to the bottom of it.

Andrew and Catherine.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

misty1 said:


> Could it be the thin wiring that connects the inverter to the 12v output?
> Andrew and Catherine.


More than likely that's the problem.

JohnW


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I agree, you have to conect the inverter directley to the battery as you did on the lash up and fuse it around 50amps... the cable coming from the inverter would be quite a heavy cable at least 10mm singles...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Could it be the thin wiring that connects the inverter to the 12v output? "

No could about it. I guarantee that's your problem. Very common.

Dave


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

You are best fitting the inverter very close to the battery to avoid loss, then run a 240v cable to the telly which can be 5A regular extension if you want to do it the easiest way.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, cable from battery to inverter too *long *and too *thin.*

On my design the inverter will sit directly above the battery and cable length will be max. 4 inches and about 10mm diameter. In fact I am considering making it a *copper lightning conductor strip 35 x 5 mm *(if I can get my hands on some :roll


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How are you going to terminate that - never mind fuse it?!!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

My view is, that always use flexible cable and if you have a 500watt inverter supply it with 10mm cables and fuse it at 50Amp. the termination is a lot better and will not suffer with vibration and thus may cause a serious fault and in an extreme way you might loose your camper.. and as already mentioned install the inverter next to the battery. We are back from hamble rally and next ti Italy next weekend


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

This stuff handles demanding MH applications:
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CA35STQ.html

Dave


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

If your TV and free to air box are connected through transformers, why not run both from the 12v leisure system without the transformers, and not use the inverter saving the additional power that the inverter uses.
Make sure that the output from the transformers is 12v before you do this.

I know it works cos' thets how I do it.

Alec


----------

